# NCR 2012 Ottawa, Canada Competition



## antoineccantin (Mar 12, 2012)

Date: Saturday May 19th 2012

Address of the venue: 1535 Du Parc Avenue, Rockland, Ontario

Google map: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou....499128,-75.403976&spn=0.276737,0.727158&z=11

The competition's location is about 30 mins from downtown Ottawa and 90 mins from downtown Montreal.
Events: 

Magic
Master Magic
2x2
3x3
3x3 OH
3x3 BLD
3x3 Feet
4x4
5x5
Pyraminx
Megaminx
Multi BLD

*Registration*

There will be cash prizes for the top 3 of each event (25$ first place, 20$ second place, 15$ third place).
Thanks to Myers Orleans, Caisse Populaire Trillium Desjardins, and the Knights of Colombus.
Rubik's Promotions will also be offering something for the top 3 of each event.


More information on the canadianCUBING and Club de Cube L'Escale sites.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 12, 2012)

Post reserved for updates:
-15$ 3rd place cash prize
-Registration is now open!


----------



## Micael (Mar 15, 2012)

I'll be there 



Sahid Velji said:


> Yes! Feet event! I really hope I can make it there though.
> Edit: Just saw "Tentative" right now. Whoever is organizing this competition, please keep feet, it's so difficult to do this event in Canada.


 
Actually, the real question is "will the North American Record still stand"?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 15, 2012)

Micael said:


> Actually, the real question is "will the North American Record still stand"?


 
Probably not 
I'm not 100% that Dave will be okay with us doing feet, but I really hope we can!
(If he wants, we can use our clubs stackmats for feet)


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 16, 2012)

Micael said:


> I'll be there
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the real question is "will the North American Record still stand"?



I'll practice a lot  I've gotten several sub-50s in the last two days and my PB is now 40.16  also, 49.00 mean-of-3


----------



## Julian (Mar 26, 2012)

Going


----------



## kbrune (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm a noob so i apologize if my questions have common knowledge answers. 

Do you have to register for this competition in advance or do you just show up? 
My 3x3 average is about 34seconds so I wondered if there was even a point to going as 
I'm sure anyone who would compete would certainly be sub 20 solvers??


----------



## kbrune (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks! 

Is there anything you would have wanted to know before competing for the first time?
Things you would have brought etc?

I see many people have a WCA profile number. Do i need one before competing?


----------



## Thompson (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm going! SO PUMPED!!!!



kbrune said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is there anything you would have wanted to know before competing for the first time?
> Things you would have brought etc?
> ...


 
All you need are you own cubes. You get a WCA ID when you register. It will be tons of fun


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 26, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Don't worry about your times, I went to my first competition with a 47 average. You save money by signing up in advance, you can however also sign up when you arrive. To sign up in advance, go to canadiancubing.com.


 
Registration has not opened yet.



Thompson said:


> I'm going! SO PUMPED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> All you need are you own cubes. You get a WCA ID when you register. It will be tons of fun


 
Doin' feet?


----------



## Thompson (Mar 26, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Registration has not opened yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Doin' feet?



Ya man


----------



## Julian (Mar 26, 2012)

Completely unprepared for multi.


----------



## Micael (Mar 29, 2012)

Julian said:


> Completely unprepared for multi.



Hopefully we will be more than 2 doing multi.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 29, 2012)

Micael said:


> Hopefully we will be more than 2 doing multi.


 
I might, and there will also be Louis and Zack.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 5, 2012)

We have now confirmed a sponsor for a 15$ third prize. Thank you Knights of Comubus!
Also, registration should open soon.


----------



## Micael (Apr 6, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> If I do multi, I'm just going for a 1/2 score, I don't really have time to practice it.


 
That actually scores zero point.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 12, 2012)

Registration is now open!


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 14, 2012)

Goals: (Average)
2x2: Sub-4
3x3: Sub-12.5
OH: Sub-18
BLD: Success
Multi: 2/2
Feet: Sub-1:45
4x4: sub-1
5x5: sub1:45
Pyraminx: sub-8
Megaminx: sub-1:20
Magic: sub-1.5
MMagic: sub-2.4


----------



## 4EverCuber (Apr 14, 2012)

Anyone from Montreal driving up?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 14, 2012)

4EverCuber said:


> Anyone from Montreal driving up?


 
You


----------



## 4EverCuber (Apr 14, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> You


 
If only I had a car......lol


----------



## 4EverCuber (Apr 18, 2012)

If anyone from the Montreal area is driving up I am going with a friend of mine. We can both pitch in for gas. Unfortunately Via Rail and Greyhound don't stop there.


----------



## kbrune (Apr 19, 2012)

Just registered! I'm curious, I've never used a stackmat before. I have a feeling getting used to starting and stopping with both hands on a stackmat is going to throw me off until I get used to it. Is there a way i can practice before hand? Not that I'm going to win but my goal is sub30 and i'm gonna need all the help i can get! lol


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 19, 2012)

kbrune said:


> Just registered! I'm curious, I've never used a stackmat before. I have a feeling getting used to starting and stopping with both hands on a stackmat is going to throw me off until I get used to it. Is there a way i can practice before hand? Not that I'm going to win but my goal is sub30 and i'm gonna need all the help i can get! lol


 
You could practice on an imaginary stackmat, but I don't think that would help much.
However, you might find this very helpful since it would be your first competition.


----------



## Julian (Apr 19, 2012)

kbrune said:


> Just registered! I'm curious, I've never used a stackmat before. I have a feeling getting used to starting and stopping with both hands on a stackmat is going to throw me off until I get used to it. Is there a way i can practice before hand? Not that I'm going to win but my goal is sub30 and i'm gonna need all the help i can get! lol


Sure, when you get there you should be able to practice at the solving stations. And if you can't, I'm sure anybody would be happy to let you borrow their stackmat.


----------



## kbrune (Apr 26, 2012)

Julian said:


> Sure, when you get there you should be able to practice at the solving stations. And if you can't, I'm sure anybody would be happy to let you borrow their stackmat.


 
Cool! I'm looking forward to it. I'm going to be harassing everyone there with all the 28184 questions I've had in my head! 

Do we know yet how many rounds there will be or is that decided on the day?


----------



## Kian (Apr 26, 2012)

If it wasn't the same day as Brown I would have come up. Oh well, maybe the next Canadian competition.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 28, 2012)

kbrune said:


> Cool! I'm looking forward to it. I'm going to be harassing everyone there with all the 28184 questions I've had in my head!
> 
> Do we know yet how many rounds there will be or is that decided on the day?



The Schedule with the time of the events and the amount of rounds should be up a few days after registration closed. However you can expect about 2 rounds of 2x2 and OH, along with 3 rounds of 3x3 and one for the other events.



Kian said:


> If it wasn't the same day as Brown I would have come up. Oh well, maybe the next Canadian competition.


 
Too bad you can't come


----------



## Micael (Apr 29, 2012)

4EverCuber said:


> Anyone from Montreal driving up?


 
I should pass through Montreal around 6am. I can pick up 2 or 3 persons.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Apr 29, 2012)

Micael said:


> I should pass through Montreal around 6am. I can pick up 2 or 3 persons.


 
Thank you for the offer! I actually found a friend of mine who said he'd be willing to make the trip for us.

It will be my first competition so I'm rather excited about that.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 29, 2012)

Micael said:


> I should pass through Montreal around 6am. I can pick up 2 or 3 persons.


 
6am? What time are you planning to get to the competition?


----------



## Micael (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, thinking about it now I guess I will pass through Montréal around 7h am. PM me if anyone need a transport.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 15, 2012)

Registration closes *tonight*! This is your last chance to get the early bird pricing.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 16, 2012)

Schedule is up!

Heats.


----------



## Cubetastic (May 17, 2012)

Very excited for this, going to be my first competition! It seems like it's going to be a fun time.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 17, 2012)

Cubetastic said:


> Very excited for this, going to be my first competition! It seems like it's going to be a fun time.


 
What is your name? (so I know who you are at the comp)


----------



## Cubetastic (May 18, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> What is your name? (so I know who you are at the comp)


 
My name's Patrick Ferrari, can't wait to meet other speedcubers!


----------



## 4EverCuber (May 18, 2012)

I'm excited and nervous. Going to be my first competition as well. I'm probably going to be the oldest competitor there.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 18, 2012)

Cubetastic said:


> My name's Patrick Ferrari, can't wait to meet other speedcubers!


 
You don't seem to have registered. Could have saved you 5 bucks... May I ask from what area you come from?



4EverCuber said:


> I'm excited and nervous. Going to be my first competition as well. I'm probably going to be the oldest competitor there.


 
How old are you? Try to beat 50 years old.


----------



## 4EverCuber (May 18, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> How old are you? Try to beat 50 years old.



Ok...so maybe I'm not.  But close...I'm 40.


----------



## Cubetastic (May 18, 2012)

Could have, I tried to enter before the 16th but the entries had closed early. I come from Orleans.


----------



## Julian (May 18, 2012)

Arrived  Excited for tomorrow!


----------



## antoineccantin (May 20, 2012)

Failed at pretty much every event at today, but a least got 5 podiums:
Feet: 1:28avg
5x5: 1:43avg
MMagic: 3.7 or some crap
Megaminx: 1:26avg
OH: 18.0xavg

Also had a lot of fun talking with Forte Shinko, Justin Jaffray, Julian David and Thompson Clarke. Oh, and I accidentally a Magic NR (0.96).

Other competitions highlights:

50.xx NAR Feet single and 52.xx Feet avg NAR (by Louis of course)
5.27(I think) NR Pyraminx avg (Louis')
8.11 3x3 single, Louis
I won OH first round by about 3 seconds.


DYK:
Forte sucks at cubing
Louis is beast
lolmagic


----------



## Robert-Y (May 20, 2012)

How did Louis do in megaminx?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 20, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> How did Louis do in megaminx?


 
1:03.46 average, no sub-1s

1:05.xx with corner twist


----------



## Cubetastic (May 20, 2012)

I also had lots of fun, great time, an amazing atmosphere also! Very happy with my performances, except for 2x2 final round where I got a 12 and 17


----------



## Julian (May 20, 2012)

Awesome comp!


----------



## Micael (May 20, 2012)

Yea awesome comp!

Was pretty disapointed after my fails at bld, but the friendly atmosphere and everything saved my day.


----------



## LouisCormier (May 20, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> 1:03.46 average, no sub-1s
> 
> 1:05.xx with corner twist


 
1:02.xy with corner twist -_-


----------



## 4EverCuber (May 20, 2012)

I had a great time for my first competition! Organized really well and everyone was friendly. Thanks to Micael for making a pit stop in Montreal to give me a lift there.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 20, 2012)

Me with lolmagicsingleNR








antoineccantin said:


> Goals: (Average)
> 2x2: Sub-4
> 3x3: Sub-12.5
> OH: Sub-18
> ...


 
2x2: no
3x3: no
OH: 17.73 avg
BLD: off by 3 edges
Multi: no
Feet: 1:28
4x4: yes
5x5: 1:43
Pyra: no
Mega: no
Magic: DNF avg, 0.96 single
MMagic: epic failed


----------



## antoineccantin (May 20, 2012)

We found an Alpha-V at the competition, so if you lost yours, Dave currently has it.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 26, 2012)

Sorry for triple posting, but
The long awaited results are finally Up


----------

